#  Der kleine Patient >   beschleunigte Atmung als Bronchitis-Symptom >

## quaks

Hallo 
mal ne Frage hab - geht wieder ums Kindchen und Google und Wikipedia geben nicht viel her. 
für die normale Atemfrequenz bei Kinder zw. 1 und 6 Jahre hab ich Angaben von 20-30 und 25 Atemzüge/min gefunden.
Ab wann spricht man von Tachypnoe - alles was in Ruhe / Schlaf deutlich über 30 ist und ist das dann grundsätzlich pathologisch? 
Verusacht eine "einfache" Bronchits auch eine beschleunigte Atmung oder ist das eher einer Obstruktion (Verengung der Bronchien) vorbehalten?  
Kurzer Frage-Hintergrund:
Töchterchen hatte Montag Fieber, gestern war es wieder weg aber sie war noch arg quengelig, kam aber auch tagüber nicht so richtig zum schlafen.
Beim ins Bett bringen ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass sie recht schnell und flach atmet. Ich hab dann als sie schlief mal gezählt und bin bei 60 gelandet. 2 Std. später immerhin noch bei 40.
Ich war einigermaßen überrascht, weil ich nix gefühlt hatte was sich nach Bronchits anfühlte, bisher war das immer ein recht sichere Diagnostik für mich. 
Heute morgen war ich mit ihr zum Blut zapfen und war dann wirklich etwas überrascht, weil sie tatsächlich wieder obstruktiv ist aber immernoch nicht fühlbar rasselt. 
Deshalb meien Frage - würd mich gern wieder neu eichen  :Zwinker: 
Mir war zwar klar war, dass töchterchen nicht richtig fit war, aber nicht wirklich eine Bronchitis vermutete, sondern nur nen viralen Infekt max. der oberen Luftwege. 
vielen dank schonmal  :Smiley:  
sandra

----------


## StarBuG

Man kann nicht pauschal sagen, dass eine beschleunigte Atmung für eine Bronchitis spricht.
Aber man fühlt auch nicht immer, wenn in der Lunge was rasselt, dafür braucht man ein Stetoskop. 
Ich würde mal abwarten und schauen, ob sich ihr Zustand bessert.
Wenn er schlechter wird, ab zum Kinderarzt  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## quaks

Danke Micha 
ich meint ja auch nicht pauschal - sondern schon speziell  :Zwinker: 
und auch weniger den aktuten Zustand sonder die Einschätzung für die Zukunft.  
Also die tausend Kleinigkeiten, die alles oder nix bedeuten (trinken, essen, (nicht) schlafen, husten etc.) der Hang schnell mal ne Bronchitis auszubrüten und dann noch eine schnelle Atmung - in diesen Zusammenhang gesehen. 
Tja das Problem mit dem schlechter werdenen Zustand ist nich so ganz einfach.  
Mein Glück aber auch meine Schwierigkeit besteht darin, dass es Töchterchen vom Allgemeinbefinden nicht sehr mitnimmt. Das macht das tägliche Leben natürlich sehr viel leichter, aber läßt mich die Frage nach "Besser oder Schlechter?" nicht immer beantworten. 
Hier ist eher die Staffelung des Allgemeinbefinden:
Fit - nicht ganz so fit (evtl. krank?) - echt krank.
nicht ganz so fit - reicht dann von "ist eigentlich gar nix" über "ein bischen verschleimt" bis zu "klingt nach Lungenentzündung"
und echt krank bedeutet dann eigentlich schon krankenhausreif (die "gewöhnliche" 3Tage hochfieberhaften Virusinfekte mal ausgenommen - da ist sie auch matschig aber nicht KH-reif) 
Aber ja ich werd mein Verhältnis *fg* morgen nochmal aufsuch, dass er vorm WE nochmal ein Ohr drauf hat. 
Heute kam noch ein bischen Temperatur dazu. Die Entzündngswerte waren aber nicht arg erhöht. 
vg Sandra

----------


## StarBuG

Ich drück dir die Daumen, das es nichts ist  :Zwinker:  
Aber sag mal bescheid, wenn du es genauer weißt.
Würde mich interessieren 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## quaks

Hi Micha 
na dann mal nen Zwischenbericht: 
es ist eine ausgewachsene Bronchitis (incl. Obstruktion) geworden, die ich auch wieder wie gewohnt fühlen kann.
Töchterchen hält sich ganz taper - ist schon wieder gut drauf und relativ fit.
Gestern hatt ich ein bischen Magengrummel - sie hatte in 5 Tagen ca. 400 g abgenommen
(bei Ausgangsgew. von 9,8 kg - musst ich schon etwas schlucken)
Essen und insbes. Trinken waren wirklich nicht so doll, bis kaum vorhanden. ( Mit Getränken hat sie eh Schwierigkeiten (Verschlucken) und bei ner Bronchitis ist das noch eine Ecke schlimmer) 
War dann heut noch mal beim KiA - der war nicht so wirklich zufrieden - weniger wegen dem Gewichtsverlust, sondern weil der Schleim in den Bronchien fest und zäh klingt  :Sad:  
Schonfrist bis Freitag -wenn der Schleim bis dahin nicht locker sitzt, ist wieder eine Antibiose fällig. 
Heute hat sie Essentechnisch schon wieder ganz gut zugelangt - hoffe das es mit dem Trinken auch hinkommt - ich kann aufs "Akkuladen" per Infusion gut verzichten.  
vg sandra

----------


## quaks

he Micha - deine Daumen sind gut ;-) 
ich glaub sie hat das gröbste hinter sich  :Smiley:  
Töchterchen hat heute (für íhrer Verhältnisse) richtig gut gegesssen und getrunken und das Husten danach hielt sich in den üblichen Grenzen *freu* *hüpf*   :e_jumping_1:

----------


## StarBuG

Das freut mich, sag bescheid wenn du die "heilende Kraft" meiner gedrückten Daumen wieder brauchst  :b_wink:

----------

